
Drive and Listen – drive around cites while listening to their local radio - ChrisArchitect
https://driveandlisten.herokuapp.com/
======
nosuchthing
Interesting concept but it looks like this site is not even using local radio
stations - it's just stealing the streams from soma.fm and putting youtube
videos in full screen mode and then asking for donations without credit to the
content creators the site relies on.

Check out [http://radio.garden/](http://radio.garden/)

~~~
ChrisArchitect
'stealing'? open radio streams? seems same as radio.garden does, no? Dunno
what soma.fm has to do with, as this appears to be a bunch of hand-selected
local radio station examples

it's just a mashup of content sources to build an experience.... and it makes
me miss cities and city-life

------
xtiansimon
WSOU FM is not a local radio station in the Bay Area. I love the idea, though.
Having driven around SF and the Bay Area listening to a lot of radio, I kept
clicking the station title, wanted to change the station!

